#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Dirty Grandpa, «Грязный дедушка» 2016

## Anthony

Dirty Grandpa, «Грязный дедушка» 2016
Комедия с неунывающим Робертом Де Ниро) Пошлая, нецензурная, но хорошая и добрая. Чтобы поржать - само то.



"Джейсон, покладистый правильный парень, накануне свадьбы вляпывается в увеселительную поездку к морю со своим престарелым дедом, отставным полковником с легким нравом, бурной фантазией и вполне определенными потребностями… И, похоже, дедские каникулы изменят его жизнь навсегда. "

----------

